

Show HN: Business Vertical Forums - olalonde
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ara_YbXDNXjrdEUwY3RNaEllZmdOSHBZcnR4R0IwNnc&usp=sharing&authkey=CJ2-tPoJ

======
olalonde
Quick intro: I (and contributors) made this list a while ago for technical
entrepreneurs who want to identify startup opportunities in other industries
but lack exposure to them. Anyone can edit the sheet so contributions are
welcome.

